# Akron, Ohio kitten needs adopted UPDATE "SAD NEWS"



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

My friend found an orange tabby with copper eyes, male, emaciated really bad, yesterday.He was at a gas station in the middle of nowhere.He was sitting in between a semi truck's wheels. They were leaving food and water for him, but he started screaming and running after them. She couldn't leave him so now he is with her. She can't keep him. She is taking it to the vet today, not neutered yet. He is VERY vocal and affectionate and just want to crawl into your skin to love you. Lots of head butts and kisses. He is with me right now. I was going to take him to vet, but her hubby is doing it tonight. He has ear mites for sure. His bones are sticking out. I will get pictures and update. This is a LOVER!

Just found out he has feline leukemia, coccidia and ear mites. Poor guy.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh no  well hopefully the little one survives and gets better.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's such a shame.


----------

